# Prep tomorrow question. Just go along with me, please.



## sandywater123 (Oct 21, 2016)

So having not prepped, having a 4 and 3 year old, and saying about 3pm there will be an earthquake what would you do/buy to make a prep bag etc to get out of the vicinity? I know there are tons of variables....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If you have not thought about it in advance, then you grab as much water, food and medical supplies as you can carry and bail. If you have thought about it, then you grab your stores of water, food, and medical supplies and bail.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you live in a fault zone ... move *before* the earthquake.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Since you know ahead of time, you've got a slight advantage...
Stick to the basic essentials for the period of time you expect to be away or without normal services.
Have a method of keeping shelter. Your car might work fine, but be sure to consider how to maintain proper temperature.
Plenty of water for all people, ~1gal per person per day. This should be sufficient for all drinking and cleaning needs, assuming non-rigorous activity. More if you plan to be sweating a lot.
Non-perishable food, sufficient to provide 2K calories for each adult, and perhaps 1K per child, per day. Ration bars are pretty good, but probably not palatable over longer periods.

Don't forget extra gas for the car. Pumps will likely be offline if near the quake, or affected by power outages.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sandywater123 said:


> So having not prepped, having a 4 and 3 year old, and saying about 3pm there will be an earthquake what would you do/buy to make a prep bag etc to get out of the vicinity? I know there are tons of variables....


If you live in a highly populated area you aren't getting out of anywhere. Think traffic on Friday after work X10. Your best bet for an earthquake is, if possible, stay put. Chances are after a big one there will only be small aftershocks. Be sure you are away from anything that may fall on you, any damaged utilities are turned off at the source and you have at least 72 hours worth of food/water/med supplies.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

sandywater123 said:


> So having not prepped, having a 4 and 3 year old, and saying about 3pm there will be an earthquake what would you do/buy to make a prep bag etc to get out of the vicinity? I know there are tons of variables....


Some good quality wet wipes among other things especially since you have little ones. It will reduce your need for water for cleaning. Water is heavy and bulky so you will need to use it wisely.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> If you live in a highly populated area you aren't getting out of anywhere. Think traffic on Friday after work X10. Your best bet for an earthquake is, if possible, stay put. Chances are after a big one there will only be small aftershocks. Be sure you are away from anything that may fall on you, any damaged utilities are turned off at the source and you have at least 72 hours worth of food/water/med supplies.


Reread A Watchman's advice and then ... move while you still can.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

sandywater123 said:


> So having not prepped, having a 4 and 3 year old, and saying about 3pm there will be an earthquake what would you do/buy to make a prep bag etc to get out of the vicinity? I know there are tons of variables....


Understand when you say "prep bag" that usually means a 3 day bug out bag. That means supplies to keep you alive for 3 days, and assumes you can get someplace (like get home) where they will be more supplies.

Do you want ideas for a 3 day bug out bag or do you really want ideas for riding out a devastating earthquake?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you have not prepped and are waiting until an emergency arises to buy items, good luck finding anything of use. Depending on severity you may be stuck where you are at and have to make do with what you have. If you can get somewhere, you likely will have to fight large mobs of sheepole who want the same limited resources you do. Shelves may be empty. An after shock could leave you stuck in between. If you go somewhere when it strikes you may be stuck there. The point of prepping is to not only have various plans for various scenarios but to also have some supplies/reserves with you to ease the situation rather than scrambling once it is too late.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sandywater123 said:


> So having not prepped, having a 4 and 3 year old, and saying about 3pm there will be an earthquake what would you do/buy to make a prep bag etc to get out of the vicinity? I know there are tons of variables....


Here's what you should do in regards to your 3 and 4 year old.

Do not put them in daycare and when they get older, do not allow them to go to Government Propaganda Schools and make sure they understand and know the history of the Founding Fathers of this great nation. Make them do chores and have increasing responsibilities as they grow up. Keep them away from social media and supervise the internet when you allow them access. Do not allow them a stupid cell phone when they get older, all young people do is take pictures of their butts and send it to their friends.

Teach them to do pushups, sit-ups and to run daily. Hand them a shovel or a vacuum cleaner when they act up. Remember, if they are tired, they are less likely to get into trouble. Teach them to respect animals but let them know that certain animals are here for us to eat.

Teach them about firearms and the first thing is Safety. Look up Col Jeff Cooper's rules. Teach them to save money, to pay themselves first, to give to Jesus (Charity) and to take as much advantage of the stupid tax laws until Congress passes a Flat or Fair Tax.

Do not give them a trophy for just showing up, or for 2nd Place. Trophy's are for excellence, not for mediocrity. Don't argue with them EVER. You are the adult and they are the child. If you have to tell them more than one time to do something, YOU ARE THE PROBLEM, not them.

I could go on and on but that is the basis for a good preparatory foundation to bring up small children.

PS Your earthquake question is pretty stupid, if you don't have the common sense to know what to do you shouldn't have had children.
Raising up your children is more important.
Thanks!

Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If your not ready ? You are in deep , deep , deep :vs_poop: , get your BOB ready asap . If you need help with what to put in it just ask us . please .


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Slippy said:


> PS Your earthquake question is pretty stupid, if you don't have the common sense to know what to do you shouldn't have had children.


Brutal but true. I think she knew that which is why she put "Just go along with me here". She expected push back on the question but asked it anyway, which makes me wonder why?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

After the quake you are either bailing or staying. If your home is still of sound structure stay. If it is not water food meds and protection, and shelter if you can. Shelter away from trees or taller buildings dig in stay alert and optimistic and see what happens. Once allowed back to your home take lots of photos and call insurance. Its important to keep a list of your contents and value and a photo or scan of your deed and property assessment on a usb key that is with you at all times.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome. So, not having prepared and you have a 4 year old and a 3 year old? Mmmmmmmmm My question is....what have you been doing for 4 years? :vs_worry: My suggestion is you start preparing for a little more then an earthquakes.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

If you're prepared for ZERO, I'd first suggest home or renters insurance and a place to go. If you have an idea of where you may head, this will help decide gear and supplies. One prep I've been advised on and am currently lacking is "digital BOB", important documents : birth certificates, addresses, phone numbers, maps, lalalala on thumb drives and copies of thumb drives. Have fun with your new prep goals, it's exciting to do all this shopping, listing, organizing and fantasizing about possible scenarios. Not a father yet but @Slippy seems about right. 
Prov. 3:5,6

James 1:22


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

to answer the basic question "what does my bob need when i need to gtfo and haven't started"? follow the rule of 3's you can live 3 min without air, 3 hrs without shelter 3 days without water and 3 weeks without food, and 3 seconds without your wits! secure means to procure water, fire, shelter, add a knife, first aid, cordage, and a hatchet..


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

since you just want to get out of the area and you have 2 young ones... water, water, some more water, snacks, 2 small backbacks and a large back pack


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Assuming you may want to put something together ahead of time, assume worst case scenario. Water. How much can you carry and what natural sources may be available along the way to resupply? water purification. Municipal sources may not be functioning and you may not be able to just buy some along the way. You may be walking if the roads are impassible. A 3 and a 4 year old are not going to carry very much for very long and will not travel as quickly as adults. Maybe a cart or wagon to pull them along that would work off road. Food, what will keep for a long time but need little to no preparation that is nutritious and the kids will eat. Something to start a fire. Possible heat source for food if this becomes multiple days. utensils, cookware, warm clothes, sun screen insect repellant. first aid. Any medicines that anyone takes. Important legal documents. Shelter if it rains. sleeping gear. rain gear. tooth brushes and personal hygiene. hand sanitizer/ handy wipes, soap. How are you going to protect your kids in transit? Karate? Hand gun? A good knife and hatchet could be useful foe many chores. Topographical map. compass. Try a couple of packs to see what is comfortable for you. something small for the kids to play with that is easy to transport. Lot to think about and I probably skipped a bunch. You have to start somewhere.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

The op lives in Central California. That means extreme temps wouldn't be an issue.

Preparing for an earthquake would be much like preparing for a hurricane. If a bad one hit utilities could be out for weeks or even longer. A 3 and 4 year old wouldn't be able to hike for any real distance so bugging in, or living out of a car/tent would be most likely. IMO the basics would mean 2-4 weeks of food, 2-4 weeks of water or the ability to collect/purify water, warm bedding if the temps dropped low, waterproof clothing in the event they got caught out in a storm, and a weapon for protection against groups. Add ons would be a battery operated radio, a camp or rocket stove for hot food, and maybe a lightweight tent, medical supplies, etc.... 

Keeping the kids alive means keeping them warm, dry, providing clean water and food, and protecting them (and your supplies) from possible predators.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

True but the op spoke about moving out of the current vicinity. I have been in earthquakes and staying put makes sense. If you are going to move there are issues to consider. I have been caught in Yosemite for nearly a week after an earthquake. Depending on where in California and time of year, it is possible to be cold, and there is a rainy season. Snow in the Sierras is not unheard of.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Ture but the op spoke about moving out of the current vicinity. I have been in earthquakes and staying put makes sense. If you are going to move there are issues to consider. I have been caught in Yosemite for nearly a week after an earthquake. Depending on where in California and time of year, it is possible to be cold, and there is a rainy season. Snow in the Sierras is not unheard of.


Oh I agree it can get cold. I am a California native. But most of the state other than the mountains never gets "deadly cold". By deadly I mean in most of the state if you have suitable warm dry bedding and clothes you can survive it, though it may not be comfy. Much of the state rarely sees nights below freezing.

For people that may not know where to start or have limited funds I tend to try to think of the "must haves" to survive in that environment. Cover the things you have to have to survive on your own for 2 weeks, once those are covered it is easier to prioritize all of the other risks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sonya said:


> For people that may not know where to start or have limited funds I tend to try to think of the "must haves" to survive in that environment. Cover the things you have to have to survive on your own for 2 weeks, once those are covered it is easier to prioritize all of the other risks.


Start small like was posted earlier. Food, water, meds. Once you get started it gets easier. DON'T WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

gasoline for my extended range truck, hotel reservations(in a far enough away location), some snacks for the drive, and extra earth quake insurance on my home.
then leave for a 2 week vacation and start logging all the items in my home that I want to replace when I get back, I would also pack up a few choice firearms that I do not want to replace and put them in the lock box on the truck.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

3 pages later and no response from the OP, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> 3 pages later and no response from the OP, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


The op has been back and likely read the thread. I don't think this was a troll, more like a new and unsure poster. The snipey comments (which I am guilty of too) probably didn't help.

@sandywater123 tell us more about your situation, everyone starts somewhere. With 2 small kids depending on you, you need to be prepared.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sonya said:


> The op has been back and likely read the thread. I don't think this was a troll, more like a new and unsure poster. The snipey comments (which I am guilty of too) probably didn't help.
> 
> @sandywater123 tell us more about your situation, everyone starts somewhere. With 2 small kids depending on you, you need to be prepared.


Had the OP done his/her homework and read along before jumping in ..... snipey comments are considered "constructive criticism" here, and most appreciated!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Had the OP done his/her homework and read along before jumping in ..... snipey comments are considered "constructive criticism" here, and most appreciated!


Some people aren't comfortable on forums and well, they may be in a difference space, kwim? Then again maybe I am giving the benefit of the doubt for no good reason, but the poster did post once before and that makes me think they are not used to communicating in this manner. If that is the case then harsh comments only make things worse, plus some folks don't understand that thanking others for responding is the norm.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Some people aren't comfortable on forums and well, they may be in a difference space, kwim? Then again maybe I am giving the benefit of the doubt for no good reason, but the poster did post once before and that makes me think they are not used to communicating in this manner. If that is the case then harsh comments only make things worse, plus some folks don't understand that thanking others for responding is the norm.


If it was easy then everybody would be doing it, huh?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Some people aren't comfortable on forums and well, they may be in a difference space, kwim? Then again maybe I am giving the benefit of the doubt for no good reason, but the poster did post once before and that makes me think they are not used to communicating in this manner. If that is the case then harsh comments only make things worse, plus some folks don't understand that thanking others for responding is the norm.


that's the special snowflake answer -you know what happens to snowflakes? They melt when it gets hot and disappear! 
don't care about a thanks or not - just want to hear what the OP has discovered about the original question and possibly found a solution the problem she presented -that's called feed back yah know.


----------



## sandywater123 (Oct 21, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> that's the special snowflake answer -you know what happens to snowflakes? They melt when it gets hot and disappear!
> don't care about a thanks or not - just want to hear what the OP has discovered about the original question and possibly found a solution the problem she presented -that's called feed back yah know.


Thank you for advice/comments. So I'd like to have my vehicle ready with supplies should I have to scoot out etc. I'm thinking at least keeping a 4 gallon plastic jug. Does this just get rotated out every couple of months or should o get a different container?

Food: cans, mri's. Breads etc I do t think will keep. Do people use a "bug out box" in a vehicle?

I'll start everyday doing a little everyday. It makes sense.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Rotating water is not a bad idea, especially in a container in a vehicle. If it was in a cool, dark place It would keep quite well for a long time. Light and heat have an impact on any consumables. I would not store bread in a vehicle either. A bug out box would be a great idea sandywater123.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

for a vehicle - I keep some energy protein bars, maybe some granola. and usually season specific such as extra water for summer-a few fleece throws($2.99 @ Walmart) and a wool blanket for winter -rain gear like a couple 99 cent poncho's a small folding shovel or my new toy a devils tail spade plus the usual chem lights jumper cables extra spark plugs wiper blade and a fan belt ,quart or two of oil PS fluid,brake fluid,anti freeze and washer fluid. screw driver both Philips and slot vise grips and plyers extra fuses n stuff and make sure you have a inflated spare tire and proper jack and lug wrench.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

since you have youngsters -what did was put a 10 pack of HI-c and a box of Chex( not chex mix) in there for them to munch on cause it was cheap. and a roll of paper towels or t-p


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You've been around here now long enough to look around and see what is available. What are your plans?

Do you have any specific questions we can help with?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

sandywater123 said:


> Food: cans, mri's. Breads etc I do t think will keep. Do people use a "bug out box" in a vehicle?


For kids I would think about high quality snacks vs full meals or MREs. Maybe store crackers in mylar, a jar of peanut butter, cans of spaghettios, coolaid or other flavor packs for water, granola bars, small bags healthy cereal to snack on, pouches of dry milk, instant hot chocolate, instant oatmeal packs etc... I don't have kids so am not sure what the popular kid foods are, but I would watch the overall sugar content to prevent hyperactivity.

Your call if you want cold foods only, if stuff has to be heated then sterno or another heating method. Some stuff will have to be rotated at least every year if not every 6 months due to the heat in the car.

Choose foods they like and will eat without complaining. The situation will be tense enough without trying to force them to eat an MRE, plus several small meals/snacks keeps them busy. For you, mountain house meals are very lightweight and not bad, in fact the kids might even eat some of it. Also some benadryl, good for emergency bug bites and for sleep.

I would also think about storing the dry goods (lightweight) and clothing in an old bag or backpack, and the canned goods/water in a box. What if you had to abandon your car? Could happen, and if it did you can only carry so much, which would be the dry items and the peanut butter for protein, while abandoning the canned goods and most of the water. If it happened you wouldn't want to waste time sorting through things, have it set up so you know which one to grab and go. Also maybe some sort of water filter, like a sawyer or a lifestraw. Clean water is vital, contaminated water could kill small kids quickly. Maybe even buy a $5 sillcock key, it will let you get water from the outside spigots of commercial buildings during a power outage (until the pipes run dry).


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

This should not be difficult.

First a means to get out of dodge - especially if your home/residence is not livable.

Second with little ones, they're not going to be really mobile on LPC's (you old time grunts know what these are)

I'd start with a kit that can fit in your current automobile. Depending on your vehicle type you ought to be able to also use it as a shelter. I've often slept taken naps in my Santa Fe

I'd also add one (two if you are a couple) hybrid (mountain/street) bicycles (the more durable the better) with a tag along trailer to stuff gear and kids into https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...hvtargid=kwd-2902410321&ref=pd_sl_7lhtkihjo_b

You may want to also think about bike kiddie ride-along seats.

Now you've got transport and some shelter out of the way you'll need a decent back pack (or stuff the survival stuff you have into the bike trailer.

Simple food that takes little or no prep time - canned goods (soup, baked beans, pasta) two cans per day per person (know the weight adds up but the food can be eaten without heating or they can be heated in the can over an open fire).

Water (I'd take a gallon per person to start off with) and a means of purifying it (plastic funnel and a bunch of coffee filters with purification tablets.

Shelter (if you have to ditch the car) start with a tarp or two from say the dollar store.

if you don't already own them I'd suggest a good fixed bladed knife (Walmart sells a nice on in housewares that takes a great edge) and a firearm of sorts \\

protection or to add food to fill the pot (an inexpensive .22 is ok if that's all you can afford but I'd shoot for a small (4"x6"x1") 9mm pisotl


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

How does anyone know the exact time an earthquake or any disaster is going to hit hell I expect earthquakes every day but then I live next door to a volcano. I don't always agree with Slippy but in case he got it right.
Your question should have been I have a 3 and 4-year-old can you give me suggestions on building a bug out bag for them. In that case, I would have responded differently rephrase your question and repost see the help you will get even from Slippy.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes keeping supplies in your car is a good idea. I usually always have some food, water, and other supplies with me for that, "just in case moment." Remember that is sounds exciting to Bug Out but if you don't have a place to Bug Out to it's probably more dangerous than Bugging In. So if you have friends, relatives, or some other secure location to actually get to in case of emergency it would probably be smarter to stay put. If you do have a place to get to than make sure your Bug Out bag/kit has enough supplies for you to reach it. Make sure you have multiple routes to get to your location as your primary route may be blocked for any number of reasons.

Good on you to start thinking about these kinds of things now. The time to plan is before an emergency not just as one hits. Look to past events to get an idea of how a similar event might unfold. There's a lot more to emergency preparation than simply filling a backpack with granola bars and other supplies but you're on the right path.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sandywater123 said:


> So having not prepped, having a 4 and 3 year old, and saying about 3 pm there will be an earthquake what would you do/buy to make a prep bag etc to get out of the vicinity? I know there are tons of variables....


There wouldn't be any getting out of town around here, the traffic would be locked up for 50 or 100 miles, so I plan to stay put. 
And with two kids that young, you may want to stay in place.
And, you better plan on having a Mini 14 to keep you company, there will be predators, and some of them will be your neighbors. 
After an earthquake you can throw the rules out, because they will. See this coffee? :vs_coffee:Make a pot and settle in if a disaster hits, and keep your wits about you.

(PS: I am blunt most of the time, but I have been tracked by gangs, and that was during peaceful times. In times of near-war, you can expect havoc.:armata_PDT_35


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

As far as bugging out after an earthquake, I certainly wouldn't go right away if at all. 

There won't be a sudden mass exodus but there will be an immediate panic and lots of traffic as people rush to get their kids and run home to check their houses, pets etc... I would wait at least 6 hours until commuters get off the highways and any major road closures have been announced and then decide if bugging out was a good idea.

If folks tried to bug out right away without knowing where major damage areas are they could drive right into a much worse situation and get stuck there for a while.


----------

